# Road Side Assistance?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Make sure whatever company you use they have people in those areas to give service as needed....
Its great to find reviews, good or bad, but put it into context of do they have companies in your surrounding area that fit the services needed and given bill....
I live rural, have AAA....but I will be waiting near 3 hours for assistance for anything for my car...if my horse trailer has a problem I call my friends.
No horse coverage within 3+ hours of my locale in actuality...my friends could get here quicker!
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll get by with a little help from my friends.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

From what I've read AAA is pretty much useless if you have your trailer. Sadly USAA seems to be too  they're usually my go to for everything!

I haul alone a lot and my friends come from all different directions so it makes me worried one wouldn't be able to help. Especially if I'm too far away. I was trying to plan a pretty big trip into a few different states and that's what really got me thinking about it!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I read the same reviews about US Rider. I would call them and ask about service in your area. The biggest issue it seems is that providers they have contracted with are harder to get in some areas.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Having worked as a light/heavy duty tow truck driver for the past 15 years, I can help shine a little light on the long waits. First off call them both and see if they have coverage in your area or close to it. Also if you have places you go often see if they have coverage there and in between. Then decide which is for you. 

From a tow company perspective. Larger cities have more tow companies so the motor clubs have more options for coverage. The companies will under bid each other to get the calls. The lower the cost for the motor club the more $ they make over all. As you get away from the larger cities there is fewer tow companies, meaning there is less option for companies. Not every company will do motor club tows as well there is a lot of extra hassle when billing out for them. Once you are out of the immediate range of the tow companies arrival times will climb quickly. Most companies will not go out of their area for a motor club tow at motor club rates, they would simply loose money. So to go outside the service area they will request normal rates, the motor club will then call every company they have in the area and compare their rates and go with the lowest "normal rate" that company will get the tow. It does not matter if 6 other companies were willing to go out there, the cheapest one gets the tow. 

Other problems you run into are any weather conditions you could be experiencing. On really hot or really cold days all vehicles are susceptible to having issues, big trucks have more issues than most, especially in the cold. When weather conditions cause issues with big trucks the waiting list for a tow is going to be very long. Ideally you wouldn't be trailering in high heat or extreme cold, but at times it is necessary. Another thing to consider is how big is your truck and trailer. A smaller pick up and a 2 horse bumper pull can be towed on a normal flat bed (YAY!!). Anything bigger could require 2 tow trucks, one for the truck and one for the trailer. Also depending on what is wrong with the trailer it might need to be loaded onto a semi trailer for transport. Extra resources aside from a light duty wrecker/flatbed will require a longer wait time. Not all companies even tow larger vehicles as the costs are substantially higher and the trucks must be kept busy to pay for themselves. Some companies will not transport livestock no matter what the reason is. It's dangerous and a liability under perfect conditions, and lets face it if you are calling a tow it is not ideal conditions. Also they may not have drivers that have transported livestock before and don't want to do the "trial by fire."

In the end I guess what I am getting at is do your research, and take the long waits with a grain of salt, people rarely share everything that could be a factor. See who had coverage in the areas you go. See what additional perks they offer, and decide if you "need" them. I know US Rider will help find vets, farriers, and emergency lodging for horses but with a little before trip research you can do the same. Not to mention with phones and the apps available there you can be in contact with the needed professional almost immediately. Personally prior to traveling I get the name and phone number of several large tow companies along my route that would be able to tow my rig. And if they are unable to get to you or handle the call they usually can give you the name and number of someone who might be able to help you.


----------

